# Looking to buy Daiwa Saltist 30 silver or BG.



## spinner81

Looking to buy Daiwa Saltist 30 silver or BG in good condition. Show me what you got!

Thanks


----------



## Drum Junkie

Amazon 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Harrymanz

Theres a bg on here three threads down


----------



## ExcessiveAngler

Offer retracted 

EA


----------



## spinner81

anything?


----------

